# Beeke Reformation Study Bible on Android



## larryjf (Dec 10, 2014)

It looks like the Beek Study Bible posts have been closed...i wanted to know if anyone is aware of when the digital version will be available for Android?


----------



## JimmyH (Dec 10, 2014)

When I received my copy there was a leaflet inside with "free online access" (a $15.00 value) to https://holybible.com/gen.1.1

There was a unique access code printed on the leaflet, but I didn't have to use it to access the page, read the Biblical text in various books of the OT/NT. It appears they haven't progressed to including features of the study Bible on the web page yet. Once they do I imagine the access code will be necessary.

Say all that to say, I doubt if there will be an app for mobile devices forthcoming until they've gotten the online version complete and up to speed.


----------



## larryjf (Dec 10, 2014)

ah...thank you. It's good to know that they will have an online version as well.

They do have a version for mobile devices offered through Olive Tree...but just not for Android 
https://www.olivetree.com/store/product.php?productid=25663


----------



## JimmyH (Dec 10, 2014)

larryjf said:


> ah...thank you. It's good to know that they will have an online version as well.
> 
> They do have a version for mobile devices offered through Olive Tree...but just not for Android
> https://www.olivetree.com/store/product.php?productid=25663


Well we are in the same boat, I too have an android device. It seems that with the growth of the android market apps formerly restricted to ipods eventually come out in the android format. Happy to say that the MLJ Trust just announced their android app for all of the Dr.'s sermon archive here


----------

